# S Star Trek Online Demozugang



## Verox (23. Juli 2011)

Hi.

suche einen Star Trek Online Demozugang oder Buddy Key.

wäre nett wenn mir jmd so einen übermitteln könnte  ich hab keine Lust für ein Spiel das irgendwie in den Medien regelrecht "zerfetzt" wurde mit schlechter Kritik 20 € auszugeben nur um mal "reinschauen" zu können.


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (12. August 2011)

Kannst dir auf der seite einen Account machen und dann 14Tage oder bis level 20 glaube ich zocken...ging jedenfalls vor 2 monaten noch


----------



## DarkMo (12. August 2011)

kostete das eigentlich auch monatlich?


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (12. August 2011)

Jap im moment schon aber ich habe mal was gelesen das sie es free 2 play machen wollen, dann sicher mit Itemshop


----------

